# Can cyclogest make you feel slightly queezy?



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I've been googling cyclogest and can only find a few miner symptoms...

Wind,
constipation,
diarrhea
soreness of back door


I'm starting to feel a bit queasy.... could this be cyclogest?

Thank you for your help ladies x x x


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Claire,
If it doesn't mention it as a side effect/symptom then I would think not. I'm feeling sickly today but me personally I think its nerves, my stomach is churning too - just want OTD to be here I think! I suppose everyone is different and you never know hun, could be a very early sign?? x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry you're feeling a bit icky  As Laurs says, sometimes it can just be down to the anxiety of the treatment cycle, especially during the 2ww. Frustratingly though, progesterone (cyclogest, crinone, gestone - even natural progesterone after ovulation) can cause all manner or wierd and wonderful side effects such as nausea as well as the following:

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

more info on here (although please don't start stressing when/if you read about the more serious side effects as these are very rare but they have to list them   )....

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/meds/a604017.html

Did you have IVF/ICSI or FET ? How old were your embies and when was ET ?

Lots of luck 
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Natasha - not many side effects then!!!!   xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah only a few !!  

Progesterone is what prepares womb lining for possible implantation and then if/when implantation happens it supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over....so the progesterone support eg cyclogest can cause pregnancy like symptoms....as can the HCG injection prior to EC (which can stay in body for up to 14 days) as this is basically same hormone as released from implanted embie.

Just adds to the confusion throughout 2ww and what makes us all go completely fruit loopy not knowing what's happening and whether genuine pg symptoms or the drugs. 

Positive thoughts and sticky vibes to you both  
Natasha


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Natasha - you are so knowledgeable! Every time I see your name within posts, you explain things so well and seem to know about it in great detail. I might start messaging you asking you questions, I would delete them instantly if I were you! I suppose looking at your previous history, you have been going through this process for some time and I suppose you learn more and more along the way.
When you starting your next tx? 
Laurs xx


----------



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you ladies x x 

I had 2 day ET on Saturday x x x 

x x xx


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's a bloody cruel thing isn't it making us feel pg! It has caused me no end of concern and obsessing over this 2ww. 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Sarahob (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Guys
Am new to the site and to forums, had my ET on Saturday after EC on Wed 17th.... Have had major cramps and nausea ever since EC! Am due back in work tomorrow and really don't feel like it at all! Can't decide whether to go to docs and ask for note for the rest of the week or go back to work! 
Everything is soooo much more stressful than i ever thought possible! Just want the 2ww to be over!
xx


----------

